# Bad News for Army Recruits,Informing anyone who is awaiting Army call like me.



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

I called the North York Recruit Center to see what the status is of my stuff(I had previously UPS'd them my last bit of medical info 2 days prior), and they said I will be getting a call within 3 days BUT BMQ for Army is Almost All Full, and now there filling for Navy.

FYI.

*Jumps on bed and cry's like a baby* :'(


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 May 2009)

CombatRomeo said:
			
		

> BUT BMQ for Army is Almost All Full



You do know it's not a permanent status, right?


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You do know it's not a permanent status, right?



No, please give me a gleam of hope and explain yourself?


----------



## Tulach Ard (13 May 2009)

Um, what?

There is a graduating class from BMQ almost every week (I thought) so how, pray tell, does that mean the "army BMQ is full"?

Perhaps you misunderstood?


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2009)

edit : Ah forget it.....carry on.


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

Thank God, and President Obama, so what your saying is Reserves are full, but If I am applying for Full Time, there might be a spot for me?

Where as reserves...not so much? ??? :camo:

EDIT: I am applying for full time, that is to say I have appplied full time.


----------



## Teflon (13 May 2009)

President Obama isn't going to have anything to do with it in any case


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

I'm bad at telling jokes!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2009)

Okay, if you're joining the Regs, there is no such thing as "Army" BMQ.  Everyone does the same BMQ and then goes on to whatever other training their trade/element requires.


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

Then what in heavens name was the Recruiter talking about?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 May 2009)

You can call back and clarify, but I suspect what he was saying is that for the current courses of BMQ that they are sending out offers on, most of the Army slots are full.  But that does not mean that they will _never_ have new spaces.  *Ask the Recruiter when the next round of offers will occur.*


----------



## CombatRomeo (13 May 2009)

The "Private" on the phone said I should expect a call within the next 3 days, so i'm assuming I have a slim chance still or a very good one!

And the office is closed right now, otherwise I would call ask him!


----------



## CFR FCS (13 May 2009)

Reg F selections occur all the time however the Reg F BMQ we are filling are early July.

P Res and NAV Res BMQ courses are for the most part filled across Canada. There are a few NAV RES BMQ positions still open for summer training but most ARMY P Res units do not run BMQ's during the summer. They have a tendency to run Occupational or trades courses then. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2009)

Wait for your call from the Recruiting Centre. Then ask them all your questions. We don't have a crystal ball.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

